

5 Reasons Snapchat Works (& Why Facebook Doesn't) - studfish
http://starfishjournals.com/5-reasons-snapchat-works/

======
yastrum
Doesn't Facebook also take 3 clicks to use?

On mobile: 1) Click Status or Photo, 2) write status or select photo, 3) click
Post.

Facebook also works on desktop, and takes only 2 clicks there.

On desktop: 1) write status, 2) click Post.

